# What size saddle do you ride in?



## luvmyqh

get a gel fill in.... i love'em


----------



## Pidge

Ok well im 5'4 and 140 pounds an i ride in a 15-16 inch western. I also have a fairly large buttocks **** so since you weigh a bit less then me but are about the same size...so long as you dont have a super huge booty i would say a 15 inch saddle would be right for you!

Good luck!


----------



## Trinity

An english saddle is usually 2 sizes up from a western, so I'd say a 15" as well.


----------



## Appy Luvr

I'm 5'6" 110 lbs and I have a 14" western and 16" english.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse

Since someone started this post, are there any ladies out there that consider themselves to be BBWs? What size saddle do you ride in? 
I know I have to go and get sitting in some saddles to find out what size I need, but Id like to know what you larger ladies use.


----------



## iridehorses

Although you may be in the wrong size saddle, if your hips are giving you a problem, it may be the way your fenders are turned (or not turned) and the length they are adjusted to.

When I get a new saddle, the first thing I do is to permanently turn my stirrups so that they are always facing front and adjust my leathers so that they are longer then an English saddle. If I don't, I get a lot of pain from my hips and knees after a good ride.

To determine if you are in the right size seat, your bum should be against the cantle with a little room at the top and you should be able to get a fist between your tummy and the horn. The starting point is 2 sizes below an English saddle.


----------



## rider4life

I turn my fenders/stirrups, too and put a broomstick through them to get them fixed. 
Length of stirrups--from my years of experience, and learning from others, when you stand in your stirrups you should be able to fit a flat fist between crotch and saddle seat. This will probably vary for some people, but it's a good rule of fist . . .um, I mean thumb.
If you have much more room, your stirrups are going to be too short.

I agree on size, sounds like you'd take a 15". Shoving a filler in the space for a too-big saddle is just not realistic. This is a saddle you'll be using all the time, not just a couple. Good luck!!!


----------



## horseluver250

Found a pic of my rear in a saddle. It was a 15" barrel/trail saddle. Does it look too small for me?? My stirrup is too short in the pic and i'm sitting too far back, but its the only one I can find


----------



## rider4life

Looks like a good butt fit; I bet if you lower those stirrups you'll feel alot better!!!


----------



## nrhareiner

Western saddle are not like English saddles. The "size" (distance between the front and rear) of the seat has little to do with how a saddle fits you. Each type of saddle has a different tree. Each discipline has a different set and tree. Some are wider then others not only for the horse but also for you. Reining saddles have a deeper seat and is 3/4ths of the way back. Cutting saddles do not sit deep and have a more flat seat. Barrel saddles are yet again different. As are WP saddles.

Then you get into how the stirrups hang. Again cutting and reining saddles have their stirrups further forward and swing free where Rope saddles are more under you still swing free but let you stand up and move forward from the hips up.

Then each makers is different how they fit the rider. Best bet is to find a saddle that not only fits your horse but also you. I know I like different size seats depending on the type and make of the saddle.


----------



## Britt

I'm 5"7 and weigh 140 pounds and am thin... no fat at all, lol... all muscle. I ride in a 17 inch western saddle an it's huge, but comfortable... I prefer it over the smaller western saddles now that I've gotten used to it (the 'perfect fit' for me would probably be a 15.5 or 16 inch western saddle). I also ride in a 17 inch english saddle and the fit, in my opinion, is absolutely perfect.


----------



## dynamite.

I guess it depends on the saddle really, I tried a few barrel saddles last week and I had more room in a 14 than a 15 because of the size of the swells. It also depends on what you want to use it for, I prefer a little more room but I've been advised to get a snugger fit for gaming purposes.


----------



## trailhorserider

I agree with what *nrhareiner* said. That basically western saddles vary so much, that seat size is a good starting point, but not a certainty. 

For instance, gulp.... I weigh around 212 and am 5'6". For the most part I feel like I need a 17" seat in a western saddle BUT I actually have a 15" that fits me great because the swells are really narrow and give plenty of room for my thighs. And I have a 17" that is almost too big for me. But I ride trail in my wade style saddle the most, it is a 17" and fits perfect. A 16" in the same saddle would be too small. 

Also, as nrhareiner said, some have narrower seats and some have wider seats. Some sit you in a pocket in the middle of the saddle (what I prefer) and some have a rise in the seat that forces you to lean back against the cantle. A high cantle can take up some of your room in a saddle seat too. And how far the swells protrude. So there is just so much more than how the seat measures that affects fit. You really need to sit in the saddle(s) you are interested in to see how they fit you. 

For your height and weight, I would guess 14-15" would be a good starting point for you.


----------



## ridergirl23

I have a big butt, i ride in a 16' ahahaha and im only 14. hahahahahhahahahahaha
but my western saddle is a htink only one or two sizes bigger.....


----------



## Katafran

I'm 5'6" and I weigh around 155 and I ride in a 15" roping saddle. It's got low swells and a flat cantle, so it's really roomy. I'm really used to it and adore it.

I recently rode in my mother in law's new saddle(a 15" trail saddle from Martin Saddlery) and it felt completely different. It was alot wider than mine and felt deeper in the seat. You'll just need to sit in a ton of different saddles to see what works best for you, but a 15" seems like it'd be alright for you.


----------



## smrobs

NRHAreiner made an excellent point. Some people just don't mix well with certain trees. My Dad uses a roping tree with a flat, wide seat and I can't stand to sit in that one, my hips hurt after just a short time. My roping saddle is a little narrower in the seat and it will be comfortable for 4 or 5 hours until I start to hurt. My brother uses a modified associaton tree (and I'm going to get a saddle like his) and I can ride his saddle all day long without any pain. Depending on the saddle, I bet either a 14.5 or a 15 inch would fit you best. Just make sure that your stirrups are turned and the correct length as that can make even the most comfortable saddle a horror to ride.

I prefer to keep my stirrups just almost too long but I think the proper length is to stand up in the stirrups and you should be able to fit your fist between your hip bones and the saddle.


----------



## Vidaloco

I am a proud large bottomed gal :lol: I have one 16 with a horn and one 17 without a horn (endurance) the 17 feels very large. I wish it was the other way around and my horned saddle was the 17. I find a horn very uncomfortable to ride with and would cut it off if I could. I like to be able to lean over and off the front of my saddle without getting jammed in the gut. 
I also agree with everyone about letting your stirrups down some. Smrobs is right on about the standing up to fist fit for the proper length. That and getting them turned properly will make a huge difference. 
If your looking to buy a new saddle, sit in it. Those metal saddle frames are ample enough to hold you.


----------



## Mingiz

I'm an old chunky bunky 5'7 190lbs I ride in a 17in Circle Y and an 18in seat on my Eli niller. But I like to have a little bit of room...:wink:


----------



## Tasia

smrobs said:


> NRHAreiner made an excellent point. Some people just don't mix well with certain trees. My Dad uses a roping tree with a flat, wide seat and I can't stand to sit in that one, my hips hurt after just a short time. My roping saddle is a little narrower in the seat and it will be comfortable for 4 or 5 hours until I start to hurt. My brother uses a modified associaton tree (and I'm going to get a saddle like his) and I can ride his saddle all day long without any pain. Depending on the saddle, I bet either a 14.5 or a 15 inch would fit you best. Just make sure that your stirrups are turned and the correct length as that can make even the most comfortable saddle a horror to ride.
> 
> I prefer to keep my stirrups just almost too long but I think the proper length is to stand up in the stirrups and you should be able to fit your fist between your hip bones and the saddle.


I also like to have my stirrups to long its gives more movement.
But I have a big butt fo my age s I fit a wide 16in. I am looking forward to get a reining saddle.


----------



## Gidget

I ride in a 15" saddle.
I think I might need to lower my stirrups a notch but then I can't seem to reach the as well. I'm 5.5 tall.


----------



## smrobs

Gidget, do you have a picture of you sitting in your western saddle?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

I am 5'3" and 105lbs soaking wet, but I enjoy riding in my 17" pleasure saddle... I compete in it as well, and am comfortable. I really think it depends on the saddle. I am sure if I were to go buy another 17" saddle I would feel as though I was swimming in it lol.


----------



## horseluver50

I am 13 (almost 14), 5'8" and 145 pounds, I ride with a 15 inch circle Y equitation seat saddle


----------



## spence

don't even bother asking what kind of saddles we are using, however mine's a 16 and my wife's is a 16 or a 16.5 and they fit us well. plus we can swap saddles and be quite comfy. i've ridden a few "just for fun" type rodeos in mine and stick to it like glue for a 5'10", 240 lb fella. and the wife ain't a little gal, neither.


----------



## Gidget

I can get a picture of sitting in my saddle...I have some but not good enough to actually tell so I will try to get some pics if the weather is nice. I'm suppose to take pics and videos to show people my progress.


----------



## Mira

5'5", 111lbs, and I ride in a 16" western saddle


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse

Well, i ride in an allpurpose wintec which is 17" and half inch and my western is 16" and half inch i think.


----------



## IndianGirl

Im 5'4 and weigh 130 and ride in a 15


----------



## smrobs

Mira, you are much smaller than me, how in the world are you comfortable in a 16"? I tried to ride my Dad's one day and felt like I was sliding around everywhere, I would rather be bareback.


----------



## justsambam08

I'm 5'2 weigh 140-150 and I ride in a 16" Western saddle.


----------



## Mira

smrobs said:


> Mira, you are much smaller than me, how in the world are you comfortable in a 16"? I tried to ride my Dad's one day and felt like I was sliding around everywhere, I would rather be bareback.


lol I dunno I just do.  It's my training saddle that's a 16", my show one is 15 1/2" and I feel a little more restricted in that. I don't feel like I'm swimming in the 16" at all; it's comfortable and I work on my horsemanship and all that.


----------

